# Fernstudium "SPS-Technik und IEC-Programmierung" startet wieder



## Fernschule Weber (26 November 2012)

Das *Fernstudium "SPS-Technik und IEC-Programmierung" *der Fernschule Weber startet wieder. Der Fernlehrgang ist staatlich geprüft und zugelassen (ZFU-Nr.: 7220810).

Das Lehrmaterial umfasst eine komplette STEP 7-Version von Siemens, bestehend aus den Komponenten SIMATIC S7, SIMATIC WinCC flexible und SIMATIC CFC sowie eine CoDeSys-Version.

Studienleiter ist Prof. Dr. Heinrich Lepers.

Weitere Informationen unter:
http://www.fernschule-weber.de/lehrgang/SPS-Technik_IEC-Programmierung/index.htm

--
Fernschule Weber
Neerstedter Str. 8
26197 Großenkneten
Telefon: 04487 / 263
info@fernschule-weber.de
http://www.fernschule-weber.de/


----------



## Markus (26 November 2012)

Von uns nehmen derzeit 7 Leute an dem Kurs teil, darunter sind Azubis und erfahrene Kollegen.

Die idee ist recht gut, allerdings ist die Qualität des Lehrmaterial bisher nicht überzeugend, hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

1. Bei den Zahlenformaten soll der Speicherverbrauch für eine Oktalzahl ermittelt werden die aber keine Oktalzhal sein kann
2. In S7 sollen Hilfvariablen wie z.B. für Flanken im TEMP Bereich verwendet werden
3. Angeblich können FC keine FB aufrufen
...

Die Härte ist allerdings die Art und Weise wie die Hausaufgaben korrigiert werden. Hier scheint viel Willkühr im Spiel zu sein...
Es gibt hier nur volle Punktzahl oder 0 Punkte! Also geht oder geht nicht...
Die Aufgaben unsere Jungs haben alle 0 Punkte bekommen, wir haben hier im Betrieb mit einigen Erfahrenen Kollegen gerätzelt was daran falsch sein soll.
Das Problem das Flankenhilfsmerker im TEMP Bereich verlangt waren, konnte ausgeschlossen werden da es nur einen FB Baustein gab...

Ein telefonischer Kontakt zu Prof. Dr. Heinrich Lepers ist unmöglich - er ist scheinbar sehr beschäftigt...
Auf jeden Fall konnte kein Fehler von uns gefunden werden - am Ende stellte sich heraus dass beim Prüfen der Hausaufgaben das falsche Ausgabgsbyte beobachtet wurde.
Obwohl das sogar in den zusätzlich zum Projekt angeforderten Screenshots so dokumentiert war.

Diese Vorfall war ein herber Schlag auf die Motivation von den Teilnehmern und lies sämtliche unserer Erfahrener Programmierer (inkl. mir) an allem zweifeln was wir bisher so geglaubt haben zu Wissen.

Anstelle dass Prof. Dr. Heinrich Lepers die Aufgaben sorgfältig korrigiert bzw. seine Lehrbriefe fehlerfrei hält - oder zumindest auf Nachfrage etwas genauer hinschaut - bekomt man solche Antworten:
"Ich korrigiere Ihre Lösungen. Testen Sie Ihre Projekte bitte in Zukunft sorgfältiger, dann können wir uns beide Arbeit sparen."


Das nur mal so für den Anfang, ich mache es vom weiteren Verlauf des Kurses abhängig ob ich hier einen ausfühlicheren Erfahrungsbericht veröffentliche und wie dieser aussieht...

Ansonsten muss man aber sagen dass der Kurs vom Aufbau und vom Inhalt her sehr vielversprechend ist.
Wenn Prof. Dr. Heinrich Lepers seine Hausaufgaben ebenfalls macht, und die von den Teilnehmern gewissenhaft korrigiert, dann wird das sicher eine gute Sache!


----------



## Markus (26 November 2012)

Das schlimme daran ist, dass vielleicht nicht jeder Teilnehmer die Möglichkeit hat bei erfahrenen Kollegen nachzufragen.
So wird mach junger Mensch das Ergebnis akzeptieren, sich ewig wundern und letztendlich dadruch seine Motivation verlieren...


----------



## Fernschule Weber (27 November 2012)

Hallo,

grundsätzlich freue ich mich über jedes Feedback und jeden Hinweis, um den Fernlehrgang zu verbessern. Zu den hier aufgeführten Punkten im vorherigen Forumsbeitrag muss ich kurz folgendes ausführen.

Gegenstand des Fernlehrgangs „SPS-Technik und IEC-Programmierung“ ist in erster Linie die Programmierung nach DIN EN (IEC) 61131-3. Zusätzlich wird deren Umsetzung in CoDeSys und STEP 7 behandelt. Diese Umsetzungen entsprechen nicht immer exakt der Vorgabe der IEC-Norm. Vor allem die Art und Weise der Umsetzung bei STEP 7 ist zum Teil noch sehr stark durch die Programmierung für die alte S5 beeinflusst.

1. Bei der erwähnten Oktalzahl ist durch einen Tippfehler eine „8“ erschienen, obwohl diese nur Ziffern von 0 bis 7 enthalten kann. Ähnliche Tippfehler kann leider niemand ausschließen.

2. Im ersten Lehrbrief soll ein ganz kleines und sehr einfaches Beispiel nach IEC soweit für die Programmierwerkzeuge CoDeSys und STEP 7 gezeigt werden. Hier wurde eine interne Variable leider versehentlich als temporäre Variable gespeichert, was problematisch sein kann. Es wäre bei S7 besser gewesen, diese als Merker abzulegen.

3. Eine Funktion (FC / z.B. SIN) enthält nach der IEC keine internen Daten. Das Funktionsergebnis hängt also nur von den aktuellen Eingängen ab! Ein Funktionsbaustein (FB / z.B. ein Zähler) kann hingegen zusätzlich zu den aktuellen Eingängen auch interne Daten verarbeiten. Deswegen muss ein FB instanziert werden, um die Verbindung zu den internen Daten zu definieren. Daraus ergibt sich zwangsläufig, dass eine Funktion keinen FB aufrufen kann, weil er dadurch zu einem FB werden würde. Es mag sein, dass die eine oder andere Plattform zur SPS-Programmierung dennoch erlaubt, dass eine FC einen FB aufruft, was ich aber für sehr inkonsequent halten würde.

4. Die Teilnehmer sollen als Hausaufgabe Projekte für CoDeSys und STEP 7 realisieren. Sie haben die Möglichkeit zu prüfen, ob die Projekte entsprechend der Aufgabenstellung richtig ablaufen. Wenn sie dennoch fehlerhafte Projekte einreichen, gebe ich dafür vorerst 0 Punkte mit der Möglichkeit, die Projekte zu überarbeiten und erneut einzureichen. Wenn diese fehlerfrei erneut eingereicht werden, kann es Punkte bis zur maximalen Punktzahl geben. Mit dieser Vorgehensweise möchte ich die Teilnehmer motivieren, sorgfältig zu arbeiten – schließlich löst ein fehlerhaftes Projekt das gestellte Problem nicht.

5. Im ersten Projekt wurden ein binärer Eingang und ein binärer Ausgang verwendet. Fast alle Teilnehmer nehmen bei STEP 7 die naheliegenden direkten Adressen E0.0 und A0.0. Wenn das S7-Projekt nicht fehlerfrei lief, konnte das daran liegen, dass der Eingang nicht E0.0 und der Ausgang nicht A0.0 sondern z.B. A4.0 hieß. Es kann schon sein, dass ich beim Testen nicht daran gedacht habe, nachzusehen, welcher Ein- oder Ausgang hier konkret verwendet wurde. Dann gab es aber die Möglichkeit, durch erneutes Einreichen des Projektes, dennoch endgültig die volle Punktzahl zu erreichen.

6. Jeder Teilnehmer hat die Möglichkeit, mir Fehler, die er in den Unterlagen findet, oder Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten zu melden. Die entsprechenden Verbesserungen werden im Online-Lernportal campus aktuell veröffentlicht und in die nachfolgende Auflage übernommen. So sollen die Unterlagen nach und nach fehlerfrei werden.

7. Jeder Teilnehmer hat die Möglichkeit, über die Fernschule Weber per E-Mail Kontakt zu mir aufzunehmen. Dies ist der einfachste und schnellste Weg, da die meisten Fragen so beantwortet werden können und ich telefonisch nur unregelmäßig zu erreichen bin. So gestellte Fragen und Anmerkungen werden von mir stets zeitnah beantwortet. Sollte die Frage eines Teilnehmers auf diesem Wege nicht lösbar sein, erfolgt auf Vermittlung der Fernschule Weber auch gern ein telefonischer Kontakt.

Ich habe bei der Verfassung des Fernlehrgangs sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet, um Fehler auszuschließen. Aber überall dort, wo Menschen arbeiten, werden Fehler gemacht. Das ist bei mir nicht anders. Deshalb gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, nachträglich Fehler und Verbesserungen den Teilnehmern über campus mitzuteilen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der Autor des Forumsbeitrages in Zukunft auch – wie viele andere Teilnehmer – von den Kontakt- und Einflussmöglichkeiten Gebrauch macht.


Viele Grüße,

Prof. Dr. Heinrich Lepers
--
Fernschule Weber
Neerstedter Str. 8
26197 Großenkneten
Telefon: 04487 / 263
info@fernschule-weber.de
http://www.fernschule-weber.de/


----------



## Ghostrider (7 Februar 2014)

*SPS IEC Programmierung*



Fernschule Weber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> grundsätzlich freue ich mich über jedes Feedback und jeden Hinweis, um den Fernlehrgang zu verbessern. Zu den hier aufgeführten Punkten im vorherigen Forumsbeitrag muss ich kurz folgendes ausführen.
> 
> ...




Sehr geehrte Herr Prof. Lepers,

Leider ist die Aufgabestellung in LB1 mit Schaltfunktion 10 Kontakte und Positive Flanke ( Merker statt R-Trig) sehr kompliziert und total sinnlos
 (besonderes für einen Neuling wie mich).

WEIL....

Ich persönlich konnte die Aufgabe nicht lösen, habe gedacht " OK-hast Keine Ahnung" also bin auf die Leute zugegangen die RICHTIG Ahnung haben.
Es waren Ing. die seit Jahren SPS Programmieren ,komplexe Anlagen aufstellen und ins Betrieb nehmen.
Ich habe die Leute gebeten sich die Aufgaben anzusehen, einfach erklären =>  KEINER WORT WÖRTLICH KEINER konnte die Aufgaben LÖSEN !!!!!
Schaltfunktion (mit 10 Kontakte) konnte keiner lösen und für POS Flanke haben ALLE Programmierer R-Trig vorgeschlagen  !!!!!
 Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht warum darf ich R-Trig nicht benutzen => Mehrere Wege führen nach ROM? 
Warum so kompliziert wenn einfach auch geht ! Schließlich soll jeder Programmierer Verstehen was ich mit POS-Flanke erreichen will.
Was erwarten Sie dann von einem NEULING wie mich ???????
 Ich kann auch nicht erwarten von einem Kind der gerade gelernt hat sich zu bewegen das er gleich laufen soll!
Sehr geehrter Herr Prof., glauben Sie mir , ich habe etliche Nächte verbracht um die Aufgaben zu lösen => bis dato Kein Ergebnis !!!!
Höchstwahrscheinlich werde ich aufhören, weil Keiner kann mir Lösung erklären, wirklich KEINER !
Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. - Ich bin nicht bequem und will die Lösung vom Internet runterladen, nur wenn was nicht verstehe , kann ich auch nicht lernen.
Mit meinem "Junior" wissen soll ich die Aufgabe lösen die Kein Erfahrene Programmierer lösen kann ?  Nicht besonderes Motivierend !
Ich hätte mich gewünscht ...... zumindest am Anfang  Leichtere Aufgaben, mehrere Aufgaben jedoch bei bedarf, die jeder Programmierer erklären kann.


Hochachtungsvoll
Ghostrider


----------



## Fernschule Weber (7 Februar 2014)

Hallo Ghostrider,

es tut mir sehr leid, dass Sie Probleme mit einer Aufgabenstellung hatten. Bei solchen Schwierigkeiten und Fragen steht Ihnen immer Ihr Studienleiter Herr Prof. Dr. Lepers zur Verfügung.

Damit Ihnen Herr Prof. Dr. Lepers schnell und gezielt helfen kann, sollten Sie unser Online-Lernportal campus nutzen oder direkt Ihre Frage per E-Mail an die Fernschule schicken. Ein Post in einem öffentlichen Forum kann leicht übersehen werden.

Ich habe Ihren Beitrag an Ihren Studienleiter weitergeleitet. Bitte melden Sie sich kurz bei uns, damit wir Ihnen weiterhelfen können.


Viele Grüße,

Raphael Schniedertüns
--
Fernschule Weber
Neerstedter Str. 8
26197 Großenkneten
Telefon: 04487 / 263
info@fernschule-weber.de
http://www.fernschule-weber.de/


----------



## SPS Leie (9 März 2014)

Hallo Herr Professor Lepers,

leider muss ich mich Markus und Ghostrider anschließen !!! ohne irgendjemandem zu nahe zu treten muss ich ebenfalls gestehen, dass die aufgaben für einen Leien SEHR kompliziert und teilweise auch SEHR unverständlich aufgebaut sind....wie schon der Markus gesagt hat, wenn man ganz alleine auf sich gestellt ist und niemandem um rat fragen kann, kommt man nicht wirklich voran und es macht auch wirklich keinen Spaß wenn man abends nach hause kommt und lernen will.

Aber zum glück hat man ja GOOGLE und YOUTUBE erfunden.... wo ich persönlich mehr gelernt habe wie und was man anders machen kann.... das ist aber ziemlich Zeitaufwändig und nervt auch ganz schön.... und die Motivation lässt auch schnell nach 


Was aber mir Persönlich nicht so gefällt ist, dass hier die Unterlagen ziemlich durcheinander sind, ich meine mal wird kurz Step7, dann Codesys dann S5 und dazu noch die ganzen untersprachen sage ich mal wie CFC FUP AWL usw. gelehrt..... das ist so wie wenn man Chinesisch, Japanisch und Koreanisch gleichzeitig lernen würde   ... Außerdem verstehe ich es nicht ganz, warum Sie Beispiele in S5 zeigen, wenn das sowieso keiner mehr anwendet.

So leid es mir tut, Sie haben es nun mal mit Leien und keine Profis zu tun, also mein Vorschlag wäre: 

1. Eine Sprache nach der anderen lehren, lieber einen Lehrbrief mehr wenn es sein muss und 
2. Am Anfang einfachere Aufgaben und deutlichere Erklärung.


Also Ich persönlich würde diesen Lehrgang nicht nochmal machen wollen und sogar mein Geld zurück verlangen wenn es möglich wäre aber jetzt habe ich alles schon bezahlt und deswegen werde ich es wohl oder übel zu ende führen.... die frage ist nur wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird :roll:

Mit freundlichen  Grüßen


----------



## SPS Leie (9 März 2014)

Hallo Herr Professor Lepers,

 leider muss ich mich Markus und Ghostrider anschließen !!! ohne irgendjemandem zu nahe zu treten muss ich ebenfalls gestehen, dass die aufgaben für einen Leien SEHR kompliziert und teilweise auch SEHR unverständlich aufgebaut sind....wie schon der Markus gesagt hat, wenn man ganz alleine auf sich gestellt ist und niemandem um rat fragen kann, kommt man nicht wirklich voran und es macht auch wirklich keinen Spaß wenn man abends nach hause kommt und lernen will.

 Aber zum glück hat man ja GOOGLE und YOUTUBE erfunden.... wo ich persönlich mehr gelernt habe wie und was man anders machen kann.... das ist aber ziemlich Zeitaufwändig und nervt auch ganz schön.... und die Motivation lässt auch schnell nach 


 Was aber mir Persönlich nicht so gefällt ist, dass hier die Unterlagen ziemlich durcheinander sind, ich meine mal wird kurz Step7, dann Codesys dann S5 und dazu noch die ganzen untersprachen sage ich mal wie CFC FUP AWL usw. gelehrt..... das ist so wie wenn man Chinesisch, Japanisch und Koreanisch gleichzeitig lernen würde   ... Außerdem verstehe ich es nicht ganz, warum Sie Beispiele in S5 zeigen, wenn das sowieso keiner mehr anwendet.

 So leid es mir tut, Sie haben es nun mal mit Leien und keine Profis zu tun, also mein Vorschlag wäre: 

 1. Eine Sprache nach der anderen lehren, lieber einen Lehrbrief mehr wenn es sein muss und 
 2. Am Anfang einfachere Aufgaben und deutlichere Erklärung.


 Also Ich persönlich würde diesen Lehrgang nicht nochmal machen wollen und sogar mein Geld zurück verlangen wenn es möglich wäre aber jetzt habe ich alles schon bezahlt und deswegen werde ich es wohl oder übel zu ende führen.... die frage ist nur wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird :roll:

 Mit freundlichen  Grüßen


----------



## gravieren (9 März 2014)

HI

Nur mal eine Frage:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laie

Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (9 März 2014)

Hallo Laie


SPS Leie schrieb:


> Also Ich persönlich würde diesen Lehrgang nicht nochmal machen wollen und sogar mein Geld zurück verlangen wenn es möglich wäre aber jetzt habe ich alles schon bezahlt und deswegen werde ich es wohl oder übel zu ende führen.... die frage ist nur wie das Ergebnis aussehen wird :roll:



Vorab: Gemäß  FernUSG   kannst du jederzeit kündigen.

Ich hatte bereits mehrere Lehrgänge.  (BG, TUV, Anlagebhersteller . . .)
Diesen allerdings noch nicht.
Dieser würde mich und meine Tochter sehr interessieren.
Leider kann ich es mir nicht leisten, uns beide anzumelden.
Auch konnte ich der Fa. Weber nicht mehr als 10% Rabatt "heraus-locken".
 Das nur als Neben-Info.  


Wenn mir etwa NICHT gefallen hat, habe ich persönlich eine E-Mail gesandt.
Zudem gebe ich ach KEINE Gefälligkeits-Benotungen am Lehrgangsende.


Jetzt zum Thema:
1. Du kannst jederzeit beenden.
2. Da ich diesen Kurs AUCH gerne besuchen möchte, habe ich mir die frei zugänglichen Probekurse angesehen.
   Z.b.  hier   http://www.fernschule-weber.de/lehr...Technik_und_IEC_Programmierung/index.html#/1/

Da du dich für dieses Thema Interessierst, hoffe ich dich hier öfters zu sehen.
Hier im Forum können auch Anfängerfragen gestellt werden.

Gruß Karl


----------



## bike (9 März 2014)

Herr Professor Lepers war in der Leere tätig.
Hat also von echten Anlagen und Maschinen wenig bis keine Ahnung.
Irgendwann habe ich diese Schwachstellen des Kurses schon einmal kommentiert, wurde aber, wenn ich mich erinnere, entfernt, da es gegen einen Kunden ging.

@Karl: Du willst dir so einen Mist wirklich und ernst antun?
Wenn du etwas nicht weißt, dann frag hier. ;-)
Kommt vielleicht eine Bemerkung, aber auch gute und kompetente Tipps und Hilfe.


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (10 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> @Karl: Du willst dir so einen Mist wirklich und ernst antun?
> Wenn du etwas nicht weißt, dann frag hier. ;-)
> _*Kommt vielleicht eine Bemerkung, aber auch gute und kompetente Tipps und Hilfe.*_
> 
> ...



HAHA ROFLMAO
Eine Bemerkung ist gut


----------



## Markus (10 März 2014)

Also bei uns haben die meisten Teilnehmer resigniert.
Der Kurs ist Lichtjahre von der Praxis entfernt und enthält sehr viele Fehler.

Wie gesagt waren die Teilnehmer bei und bunt gemischt, da war von Azubi bis zu erfahrenen Ingenieuren alles dabei.
Letztere machten das eher aus Interesse ihren Horizont zu erweiterten, aber auch um die jüngeren unterstützen zu können.
Zwei von unseren Azubis wollen es durchziehen, die sind derzeit am Teil 7 von 9.
Ich nehme es hier keinem Übel wenn er diesen Kurs steckt und seine Zeit sinnvoller zum lernen nutzt.
Die meiste Zeit wird einfach damit verbraten der "gewöhnungsbedürftigen" Denkweise des Autors zu folgen bzw. diese versuchen zu interpretieren.

Wir werden uns eine Alternative suchen, dieses Angebot kommt nicht mehr in Frage.
Wenn das eine Amazonbewertung wäre, dann hätte ich nur deshalb einen Stern vergeben weil weniger nicht geht.
Naja lassen wir den einen Stern stehen für die Ansicht sehr gute Idee der Fernschule Weber, nur die Umsetzung ist alles andere als gelungen...


Falls hier jemand mitliest der diesen Kurs schon zu Ende gebracht hat würde mich seine Meinung interessieren?
Hat Überhaupt schon Mal jemand alle 9 Lehrbriefe inkl. Prüfung gemacht?
Ich behaupte das 80% spätestens nach Lehrbrief 5 aufgegeben haben...


----------



## gravieren (10 März 2014)

Hi

Ich würde mich auch auf Infos freuen.

Gruß


----------



## bike (10 März 2014)

Kurz die Vorgeschichte:
Ein Mechatroniker wollte sich auf dem Gebiet der PLC Programmierung weiterbilden.

Da habe ich erlebt, dass die Antwort auf eine Aufgabe folgende war:
Ihre Lösung ist nicht richtig, wir haben diese korrigiert.

Zuvor haben verschiedene Entwickler von uns sich die Aufgabe angeschaut und eine Lösung gebaut.
Jede Lösung hat fehlerfrei funktioniert und hat die Anforderung der Aufgabe erfüllt. 
Diese wurden unabhängig geprüft.
Seltsam ist solch eine Vorgehensweise schon. 

Daher sind diese Leergänge und Bescheinigungen nicht einmal das Papier wert, auf denen diese gedruckt wurden.

Vielleicht liest Herr Professor Lepers oder ein Vertreter von der Fernschule Weber, zum Beispiel Raphael Schniedertüns, mit und nimmt Stellung zu den geschriebenen Meinungen.
Also ich würde solche berechtigte? Kritik nicht unkommentiert so stehen lassen.


bike

@Markus:
ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man da aufhört, denn es bringt nichts und das Schlimmste, es macht keinen Spass.Ich kann programmieren, aber wenn ich die Leerbriefe durcharbeiten müsste würde ich Umschulen.


----------



## Fernschule Weber (13 März 2014)

Hallo SPS Leie,

da es sich hier um einen Fernlehrgang mit Betreuung von einem Studienleiter handelt, ist es selbstverständlich, dass Sie Fragen stellen dürfen. Sie sind also nicht auf sich alleine gestellt.

Bitte schicken Sie Ihre Fragen an die Fernschule und Sie erhalten innerhalb kurzer Zeit eine Antwort von mir.

In diesem Lehrgang können Sie selbst entscheiden, ob Sie die Anwendung der IEC-Programmierung nur für CODESYS oder nur für STEP 7 erlernen und bearbeiten wollen oder ob Sie beide Systeme behandeln wollen. Daher können Sie Ihren Aufwand reduzieren.

Da es heute noch sehr viele Steuerungen gibt, die nach dem S5-Standard programmiert wurden, halte ich es für unbedingt notwendig, dass man sich auch damit beschäftigt.

Wenn Sie die Lehrbriefe sorgfältig durcharbeiten und mich bei (unüberwindlichen) Problemen befragen, werden Sie feststellen, dass der
Lehrgang nicht so schwer ist, wie Sie auf den ersten Blick empfinden.

Ich freue mich auf Ihre direkten Fragen und werde Ihnen gern weiterhelfen.


Viele Grüße,

Prof. Dr. Heinrich Lepers
--
Fernschule Weber
Neerstedter Str. 8
26197 Großenkneten
Telefon: 04487 / 263
info@fernschule-weber.de
http://www.fernschule-weber.de/


----------



## bike (13 März 2014)

Schön, dass alle anderen Fragen übergangen wurden.
Das zeigt wie sie mit ihren Kunden umgehen.
Wenn sie wirklich Herr Lepers sind, der geschrieben hat, was ich echt bezweifle, warum werden Aufgaben korrigiert nur weil sie diese nicht verstehen?


bike

P.S: ich wünsche mir, dass viele zuerst diesen Thread lesen bevor sie ihr Geld ausgeben für etwas das eben dieses Geld nicht wert ist.


----------



## Fernschule Weber (13 März 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich werde versuchen, alle Fragen und Anmerkungen der vorherigen Beiträge kurz und sachlich zu beantworten.

Der Studienleiter Prof. Dr. Lepers hat bei der Verfassung des Lehrgangs sehr sorgfältig gearbeitet, um Fehler etc. auszuschließen. Aber jeder kennt das: Wo Menschen arbeiten, werden trotz größter Sorgfalt Fehler gemacht. Allerdings werden alle Fehler nach Entdeckung sofort korrigiert und per Download den Teilnehmern in unserem Online-Lernportal campus zur Verfügung gestellt.

Des Weiteren kooperieren wir bei dieser Qualifikation mit verschiedenen Firmen. Diese schicken z.B. regelmäßig Mitarbeiter in unseren Lehrgang. Andere Absolventen haben nach Abschluss einen neuen Job gefunden. Dies ist für mich der beste Beweis der Qualität des Lehrmaterials.

Natürlich führen immer viele Wege nach Rom. Jeder, der schon einmal ein Projekt programmiert hat, weiß das. Unser Lehrgang hat aber den Anspruch, nach IEC-Standard zu programmieren. Dies hat z.B. für Unternehmen den großen Vorteil, dass der Wechsel eines Dienstleisters ohne Probleme und ohne hohe Kosten möglich ist, da eben nach bekannten und einheitlichen Regeln programmiert wurde. Auch in diesem Punkt verweise ich auf unsere Kooperationsfirmen.

Bei weiteren Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik zum Lehrgang stehe ich gern persönlich zur Verfügung.


Viele Grüße,

Raphael Schniedertüns
--
Fernschule Weber
Neerstedter Str. 8
26197 Großenkneten
Telefon: 04487 / 263
info@fernschule-weber.de
http://www.fernschule-weber.de/


----------



## bike (13 März 2014)

Fernschule Weber schrieb:


> Bei weiteren Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik zum Lehrgang stehe ich gern persönlich zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> ...



Es ist eine absolute Frrechheit, dass jemand im Namen von Herrn Prof. Dr. Heinrich Lepers hier schreibt.
Der Herr gibt hier nur seinen Namen her, damit er seine Rente oder heißt es Pension? aufbessern kann.
Pecunia non olet 
Wenn irgend jemand mir erklären will, der Herr aus der Leere hat auch nur einen Studienbrief? geschrieben, dann gäbe es gewichtige Gründe an dessen Intelligenz zu zweifeln.
So einen Mist würde kein echter Mitarbeiter an einer Uni verfassen.

Und wenn ich lese was Markus schrieb und auch was die Jungs aus unserer Firma erlebt haben, dann wäre es besser sie schließen ihren Kurs, überdenken das Konzept, erstellen Unterlagen die Stand der Technik sind und dann überprüfen sie ihre Vorgehensweise bei der Betreuung und der Korrektur der Hausaufgaben.
So wie es jetzt ist, ist das Abzocke und sollte eigentlich verboten werden.

Herr Fernschule denken sie bitte nach bevor sie weiter hier so unqualifiziert hier schreiben.
Sie haben nicht verstanden, dass es nicht gegen sie ist, sondern es geht darum, dass Weiterbildung nicht nur Geld kostet, sondern dass die Menschen, die sich weiterbilden wollen, auch das bekommen, mit dem sie weiterkommen.


bike


----------



## Kallemann (13 März 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand mitliest der diesen Kurs schon zu Ende gebracht hat würde mich seine Meinung interessieren?
> Hat Überhaupt schon Mal jemand alle 9 Lehrbriefe inkl. Prüfung gemacht?
> Ich behaupte das 80% spätestens nach Lehrbrief 5 aufgegeben haben...



Ich habe den Lehrgang durchgezogen. Mit Step7 und CoDeSys. Ohne dieses Fernstudium hätte ich wahrscheinlich niemals den Job bekommen, den ich jetzt habe. Das bedeutet für mich: Er ist das Papier wert, auf dem er steht. Fest steht für mich allerdings auch, dass es tatsächlich nichts Schwierigeres gibt, als völlig alleine vor einer solchen Aufgabe zu sitzen und Lösungen nach der Vorstellung eines anderen Menschen finden zu müssen. Ich habe mir ziemlich häufig die Frage gestellt: "Wie meint er das bloß ?"
Für mich waren die schwierigsten Lehrbriefe der Sechste, der Siebente und der Achte. Regler, Regler, Regler und es scheint niemals aufzuhören, die Lehrbriefe scheinen dicker als ein Telefonbuch von Berlin, kein Ende in Sicht.

Beißt euch durch. Am Ende ist es trotz Allem ein gutes Gefühl, wenn das Zeugnis eingetrudelt ist und man für Bewerbungsunterlagen einen meiner Meinung nach großen Pluspunkt zur Hand hat.

VG Carsten


----------



## bike (13 März 2014)

Kallemann schrieb:


> Ich habe den Lehrgang durchgezogen. Mit Step7 und CoDeSys. Ohne dieses Fernstudium hätte ich wahrscheinlich niemals den Job bekommen, den ich jetzt habe. Das bedeutet für mich: Er ist das Papier wert, auf dem er steht. Fest steht für mich allerdings auch, dass es tatsächlich nichts Schwierigeres gibt, als völlig alleine vor einer solchen Aufgabe zu sitzen und Lösungen nach der Vorstellung eines anderen Menschen finden zu müssen. Ich habe mir ziemlich häufig die Frage gestellt: "Wie meint er das bloß ?"
> Für mich waren die schwierigsten Lehrbriefe der Sechste, der Siebente und der Achte. Regler, Regler, Regler und es scheint niemals aufzuhören, die Lehrbriefe scheinen dicker als ein Telefonbuch von Berlin, kein Ende in Sicht.
> 
> Beißt euch durch. Am Ende ist es trotz Allem ein gutes Gefühl, wenn das Zeugnis eingetrudelt ist und man für Bewerbungsunterlagen einen meiner Meinung nach großen Pluspunkt zur Hand hat.
> ...


Arbeitest du als PLC Programmierer?
Und wenn das So toll war bei Weber, was wie soll ich denn diesen Thread
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/54394-verstaendnisproblem-bei-p-regler.html
verstehen?
Hat die Betreuung versagt?
Und denksz du im Ernst solch ein Stückchen Papier ist wichtig und bereitet dir den Weg ins Paradies?
Wie viele hier programmieren schon lange und gut und haben ohne sich solch einen Kurs anzutun und auch das Geld weg zuwerfen, es geschafft?


bike


----------



## Aventinus (14 März 2014)

Fernschule Weber schrieb:


> Da es heute noch sehr viele Steuerungen gibt, die nach dem S5-Standard programmiert wurden, halte ich es für unbedingt notwendig, dass man sich auch damit beschäftigt.



Der zitierte Satz passt irgendwie gut ins Bild. Es sind sicher nicht mehr sehr viele Steuerungen der S5 Reihe im Einsatz an denen noch was umgebaut wird. Diese sind meist irgendwelche Standard-Maschinen die seit der IB unangetastet ihren Dienst tun. Und S5-Standard auf einer S7 - wie ich es leider auch schon viel zu oft gesehen habe - sollte bestenfalls als Negativbeispiel dienen. 

Ich hab in FC´s schon gelesen 

```
AUF DI 123
```

Wenn man - so wie es heutzutage sein soll - symbolisch programmiert wird das ganze nicht zu einem guten S5-Standard passen. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn jemand S7 beherrscht und S5 braucht kann er ein Programm im Großen und Ganzen lesen. Extra unterrichtet werden braucht sowas nicht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (14 März 2014)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Der zitierte Satz passt irgendwie gut ins Bild. Es sind sicher nicht mehr sehr viele Steuerungen der S5 Reihe im Einsatz an denen noch was umgebaut wird. Diese sind meist irgendwelche Standard-Maschinen die seit der IB unangetastet ihren Dienst tun. Und S5-Standard auf einer S7 - wie ich es leider auch schon viel zu oft gesehen habe - sollte bestenfalls als Negativbeispiel dienen.
> 
> Ich hab in FC´s schon gelesen
> 
> ...



Wo die Taste F2 ist braucht nicht extra vom Professor geschult werden


----------



## Kallemann (14 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Arbeitest du als PLC Programmierer?
> Und wenn das So toll war bei Weber, was wie soll ich denn diesen Thread
> http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/54394-verstaendnisproblem-bei-p-regler.html
> verstehen?
> ...



Deine Hasskappe ist offensichtlich sehr stark ausgeprägt.

VG Carsten


----------



## Markus (15 März 2014)

Kallemann schrieb:


> Ich habe den Lehrgang durchgezogen. Mit Step7 und CoDeSys. Ohne dieses Fernstudium hätte ich wahrscheinlich niemals den Job bekommen, den ich jetzt habe. Das bedeutet für mich: Er ist das Papier wert, auf dem er steht. Fest steht für mich allerdings auch, dass es tatsächlich nichts Schwierigeres gibt, als völlig alleine vor einer solchen Aufgabe zu sitzen und Lösungen nach der Vorstellung eines anderen Menschen finden zu müssen. Ich habe mir ziemlich häufig die Frage gestellt: "Wie meint er das bloß ?"
> Für mich waren die schwierigsten Lehrbriefe der Sechste, der Siebente und der Achte. Regler, Regler, Regler und es scheint niemals aufzuhören, die Lehrbriefe scheinen dicker als ein Telefonbuch von Berlin, kein Ende in Sicht.
> 
> Beißt euch durch. Am Ende ist es trotz Allem ein gutes Gefühl, wenn das Zeugnis eingetrudelt ist und man für Bewerbungsunterlagen einen meiner Meinung nach großen Pluspunkt zur Hand hat.
> ...



Also ich würde dich auch sofort einstellen.
Aber nicht wegen diesem Abschluss, sondern weil sehr viel dazu gehört dieses Fernstudium durchzuziehen - und das auch noch allein.
Du scheinst zu den wenigen Menschen/Bewerbern zu gehören die heutzutage noch in der Lage sind sicher selber etwas zu erarbeiten.

Gratuliere dir!


----------



## bike (16 März 2014)

Kallemann schrieb:


> Deine Hasskappe ist offensichtlich sehr stark ausgeprägt.
> 
> VG Carsten



Hass? Das ist mir so ein Thema nicht wert.
Aber hast du damit die Frage beantwortet?
Als Ingenieur ist ein normales Bedürfnis, dass man die Zusammenhänge versteht.
Aber scheinbar habe ich einen Nerv getroffen und das ist auch gut so 

Mir ging der Schuh auf, als eine Lösung von uns, die gut programmiert, dokumentiert und funktioniert hat als falsch bezeichnet wurde.
So stell ich mir ein Studium nicht vor.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (16 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Mir ging der Schuh auf, als eine Lösung von uns, die gut programmiert, dokumentiert und funktioniert hat als falsch bezeichnet wurde.
> So stell ich mir ein Studium nicht vor.



Solche Dinge erlebt man immer wieder.
Bei manchem Lehrkörper handelt es sich wohl eher um einen Leerkörper.

Angefangen von Berufsschule über Meister- und Technikerschule bis hin zur Hochschule findet man überall Neandertaler die auf ihren Lösungen bestehen.
Wer so jemand als Lehrer / Dozent hat, kann einem Leid tun.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (16 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Solche Dinge erlebt man immer wieder.
> Bei manchem Lehrkörper handelt es sich wohl eher um einen Leerkörper.
> 
> Angefangen von Berufsschule über Meister- und Technikerschule bis hin zur Hochschule findet man überall Neandertaler die auf ihren Lösungen bestehen.
> ...



Dieter, du hast absolut recht.
Mich hat es genervt, da ich zuerst echt versucht habe eine echten Fehler zu finden.
Denn jeder macht einen Fehler und warum nicht ich?
Doch nach einigen Stunden der Überprüfung war ist einfach nur noch sauer.
Denn auch eine schriftliche Nachfrage hat nicht einmal eine Antwort gebracht.

Bin ich froh, dass ich mein Studium schon hinter mir habe.
Denn ich habe ein Fernstudium gemacht, aber ohne solche "Erlebnisse", zum Glück.
Unser Dozenten haben bei Unklarheiten nachgefragt und nicht pauschal ablehnt.


bike


----------



## KingHelmer (16 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Solche Dinge erlebt man immer wieder.
> Bei manchem Lehrkörper handelt es sich wohl eher um einen Leerkörper.
> 
> Angefangen von Berufsschule über Meister- und Technikerschule bis hin zur Hochschule findet man überall Neandertaler die auf ihren Lösungen bestehen.
> ...



Ja, da lernt man aber auch noch, sich den verschiedenen Dozenten anzupassen. Man muss die "Psycho-Spielchen" eben mitspielen. Das zieht sich doch über das ganze Lebven. Von Grundshcule / Schule bis Studium und Arbeit. Übverall trifft man auf engstirnige  Leute, die die Macht inne haben, dir dein Leben zu versauen. 
Und wenn die Antworten noch so richtig sind, muss man sich eben machmal auf einen Quatsch einlassen.

Es bringt dann nichts auf der eigenen, womöglich besseren Lösung zu beharren.
Man muss sich in den Menschen hineinversetzen können, der die Aufgabe stellt.

Das alles muss man aber nur so lange machen, bis man selbst derjenige ist, der Aufgaben stellen kann. Dann leider meist andere unter einem, falls man auch ein engstirniger VOllpfosten ist!


----------



## Fetzy (17 März 2014)

Hi,
mensch Leute, ihr könnt einem das Leben aber auch echt schwer machen .
Ich bin frischgebackener Elektriker für Schalt und Steueranlagen, habe aber vorher 5Semester in Ilmenau studiert, allerdings ohne Abschluss.
Ich interessiere mich ernsthaft für diesen Kurs, bin allerdings etwas skeptisch. Wo ich jetzt arbeite (ich wurde übernommen) beschäftigen wir uns "nur" mit der Hardware (angefangen beim Schaltschrankbau bis hin zur Installation und Anschluss von Feldgeräten). Mit Software haben wir überhaupt nichts zutun.
Also meine Frage ist nun: 
Ist es im Alleingang überhaupt machbar? Im Studium sind alle Einzelkämpfer hoffnungslos untergegangen...
Fallls man es geschafft hat, wird es einem wirklich angerechnet oder wird es bei einer Bewerbung einfach überblättert?
Wie groß ist der realistische Zeitaufwand? 12h pro Woche scheinen mir arg wenig.
Kennt ihr vielleicht eine gute Alternative? (außer Meister und Techniker ;-) )


----------



## Markus (17 März 2014)

Fetzy schrieb:


> Hi,
> mensch Leute, ihr könnt einem das Leben aber auch echt schwer machen .
> Ich bin frischgebackener Elektriker für Schalt und Steueranlagen, habe aber vorher 5Semester in Ilmenau studiert, allerdings ohne Abschluss.
> Ich interessiere mich ernsthaft für diesen Kurs, bin allerdings etwas skeptisch. Wo ich jetzt arbeite (ich wurde übernommen) beschäftigen wir uns "nur" mit der Hardware (angefangen beim Schaltschrankbau bis hin zur Installation und Anschluss von Feldgeräten). Mit Software haben wir überhaupt nichts zutun.
> ...



Schau dir doch mal das Angebot von MHJ an.
Siehe Werbebanner oben, die Sponsoren das Forum schon seit vielen Jahren.
Die sind seid vielen Jahren im Geschäft und haben meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Bezug zur Praxis.
Die bieten neben dem Fernstudium auch gute Fachbücher an.


----------



## Markus (17 März 2014)

ich habe hier ein paar unpassende Beiträge vom Benutzer "tom79" entfernt.
tom79 darf seine Siemensschulungen gerne in einem eigenen Thread bewerben, hier geht's um das Fernstudium der Fernschule Weber.


----------



## Kallemann (17 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Aber hast du damit die Frage beantwortet?
> Als Ingenieur ist ein normales Bedürfnis, dass man die Zusammenhänge versteht.
> Aber scheinbar habe ich einen Nerv getroffen und das ist auch gut so
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja schon entspannter.

Hier die gewünschten Antworten.

_Arbeitest du als PLC Programmierer?_ 
Durchschnittlich ca. 50 % der täglichen Arbeitszeit

_
Und wenn das So toll war bei Weber, was wie soll ich denn diesen Thread
Verständnisproblem bei P-Regler
verstehen?_

An welcher Stelle in meinen Text habe ich geschrieben, dass bei Weber alles toll war? Und hast Du alle Beiträge aus dem verlinktenThread bis ganz zu Ende gelesen? Tatsächlich war zu der Zeit, als ich diesen Thread hier eröffnete, der Professor in Urlaub (übrigens angekündigt). 


_Hat die Betreuung versagt?_

Nein. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, aber ich habe während des Studiums ca. 7 oder 8 Fragen an den Professor gestellt und die habe ich in vernünftiger Art und Weise beantwortet bekommen.


_Und denksz du im Ernst solch ein Stückchen Papier ist wichtig und bereitet dir den Weg ins Paradies?

_Ja, ich denke, dass so ein Papier wichtig ist. Nein, es führt garantiert nicht ins Paradies. Warum so ein Papier wichtig ist, hat Markus auf den Punkt gebracht.


_Wie viele hier programmieren schon lange und gut und haben ohne sich  solch einen Kurs anzutun und auch das Geld weg zuwerfen, es geschafft?_

Ja, und die beglückwünsche ich sogar. Aber meine "SPS-Karriere" (wenn ich das so nennen kann) kommt nun 'mal eben erst jetzt in Gange.


Und ganz allgemein möchte ich 'mal den Gedanken anstoßen, dass durchaus die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sämtlich im Fernlergang enthaltenen Fehler absichtlich mit eingebaut wurden: Wer sich über die Fehler beschwert, hat die Lehrbriefe höchstwahrscheinlich selbst durchgearbeitet.

VG Carsten


----------



## bike (17 März 2014)

Kallemann schrieb:


> Und ganz allgemein möchte ich 'mal den Gedanken anstoßen, dass durchaus die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sämtlich im Fernlergang enthaltenen Fehler absichtlich mit eingebaut wurden: Wer sich über die Fehler beschwert, hat die Lehrbriefe höchstwahrscheinlich selbst durchgearbeitet.
> 
> VG Carsten



Der war echt gut! 
Das sage ich ab morgen früh meinen Kunden:
Its not a bug its only a feature. 
Habe ich bewusst eingebaut, um zu sehen ob sie die Maschine auch nutzen.

Unser Programm hat der Herr Professor nicht angesehen.
Warum war es falsch, wenn alle Bedingungen erfüllt sind?
 Und wenn er es nicht verstanden hat, dann würde ich an seiner Stelle mir Gedanken um die akademische Bildung machen.
Und denkst du allen Ernstes, dass der "Professor" das selbst korrigiert?
Träum weiter ;-)


bike


----------



## Markus (19 März 2014)

Also ich finde es eine Sauerei was ihr hier abzieht!

In diesem Thread geht es einzig und allein um das Fernstudium der Fernschule Weber.
Es wurde viel Kritik an dem Studium geübt, und das ist von Leuten die das gemacht haben auch gerechtfertigt.

Aber wenn Ahnungslose wie tom79 hier urteile abgeben, bzw. hier eine Diskussion aufbauen die mit dem Thema rein Garnichts mehr zu tun hat, dann ist das unfair und falsch gegenüber der Fernschule Weber!
Ich werde jetzt alle Beiträge der letzten Seiten entfernen.

Wenn ihr eine Fernstudium pro/contra Diskussion führen wollt, dann könnt ihr im Stammtisch einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Jedem der in diesem Thread noch einen Kommentar dazu abbläst verpasse ich ohne weitere Warnung 2 Wochen Forumsurlaub.

Es geht hier um das Fernstudium der Fernschule Weber, und Leute die das nicht kennen sollten sich hüten hier Urteile abzugeben!
Es ist richtig diesen Lehrgang zu kritisieren, aber es muss auch ein gewisses Maß an Fairness und Objektivität eingehalten werden, wie die Fernschule mit dieser Kritik umgeht ist ihre Sache.
Vielleicht wird der Kurs überarbeitet, vielleicht sind die Erfahrungsberichte hier nützlich für Interessenten...


----------



## tom79 (19 März 2014)

Hallo Markus,

ich hatte nie vor jemandem anzuschwärzen oder nieder zu machen.
Es ging hier rein um meine subjektive Ansicht, dass ein Fernstudium zu nichts taugt, da es lediglich nie die Qualitäten erreichen kann, wie eine Technikerschule oder Meisterschule Vorort.
Zudem es besser ist dies in Vollzeit zu machen. Auf der akademischen Seite empfahl ich ebenfalls nach meiner Ansicht die Tatsache, das ein Studium an der Fachhochschule und Uni besser ist in Vollzeit zu  machen anstatt in Teilzeit. Zudem gibt es seit 2009 in Bayern die Möglichkeit an der Uni, der TUM, als beruflich Qualifizierter zu studieren. Man muss nur noch ein Mathetest und ein Englishtest bestehen und Berufsjahre nachweisen. Dadurch spart man eine Menge Geld und hat dafür einen universitären Abschluss.

Ich hoffe wir können uns endlich darauf einig sein, dass es eben jedem selbst überlassen bleibt, welchen Bildungsweg man begeht.
Besser ist es doch in Vollzeit, damit man sich dem Stoff widmen kann.


----------



## gravieren (19 März 2014)

Das Thema sollte jetzt beendet sein.


----------



## friedarich (26 Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Forenbenutzer,

ich bin auf diesen Thread gestossen,  weil ich im Rahmen des Fernstudiums an der Fernschule Weber, für meine  Hausaufgaben des vierten Lehrbriefes (soweit bin ich schon  gekommen...) nach einem bestimmten Thema gesucht habe, es aber leider  noch nicht finden konnte.

Deswegen hier mal ein kurzer "Lagebericht" zu meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen, mit diesem Lehrgang.

Ich  muss zu erst sagen, das ich bisher mit den Aufgaben schon irgendwie zu  Rande gekommen bin und die ersten drei Lehrbriefe für einen absoluten  SPS-Neuling wahrscheinlich auch mit einer zufriedenstellenden Benotung  zurückbekommen habe. Momentan hänge ich beim Lehrbrief 4 fest, obwohl  ich mir das Thema Visualisierung einfacher vorgestellt habe, aber viell.  hat ja der eine oder andere einen Gedankensprung dahingehend für mich.

Nach  dem ich mir allerdings so einige Beiträge hier durchgelesen habe,  befürchte ich nun, dass es in Zukunft noch schwieriger mit den  Lehrbriefen wird. Ich bin auch ein "Einzelkämpfer" was das Studium  betrifft und da durch meine Montagetätigkeit auch nur noch der Abend  nach der Arbeit abends im Hotel zum Studium bleibt, sehe ich natürlich  die Sache jetzt aus einem etwas anderen Licht. 

Momentan werde ich aber weiterkämpfen, auch wenn ich mit Lehrbrief 4 schon fast einen Monat Rückstand habe.

Vg. Jan


----------



## chipchap (13 August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte meinen Beitrag zu der Fernschule Weber leisten.
Ich hatte mich bevor ich mit diesem Fernstudium begonnen habe schon etwas mit der SPS beschäftigt und die ersten 3 Bögen sind auch recht gut ausgefallen. Wobei ich bei der Hausaufgabe des LB 3 Herrn Lepers mehrmals auf Fehler ansprechen musste da ich eine sehr schlechte Note hatte. Aber auch in den LB´s selber sind Fehler enthalten die ein Leie nicht erkennen kann.
Ich muss mich Ghostrider und SPS Leie anschließen. Ich bin auch an LB 4 am arbeiten und weiß nicht mehr weiter. So wie manch anderer hier habe auch ich Ing. Techniker und weitere erfahrene Kollegen um Hilfe gebeten, ohne Erfolg. Unter anderem auch das mit der positiven Flanke.
Die Lehrbücher sind, wie auch schon gesagt, sehr verwirrend aufgebaut und man kommt doch ziemlich schnell durcheinander.
 Ich suche seit 2 Monaten nach der Lösung für die Hausaufgabe in LB 4.
Leider werde ich den Lehrgang abbrechen müssen, da mir niemand weiterhelfen kann.

Dieser Fernlehrgang sollte nur etwas für Leute sein, die schon im Vorfeld sehr viel Ahnung haben oder von Natur aus das Wissen haben.

Ich möchte niemanden hier angreifen oder sonstiges, die Herren der Schule sind sehr freundlich und versuchen einen auch zu motivieren.

Die Lehrbriefe sollten auf jeden Fall einmal überarbeitet und etwas übersichtlicher gemacht werden.


MFG


----------



## Aventinus (14 August 2014)

Ich kenne die Lehrbriefe nicht, aber seltsam mutet das schon an, wenn auch erfahrene Kollegen eine Aufgabe mit einer positiven Flanke nicht lösen können.


----------



## bike (14 August 2014)

chipchap schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich möchte meinen Beitrag zu der Fernschule Weber leisten.
> Ich hatte mich bevor ich mit diesem Fernstudium begonnen habe schon etwas mit der SPS beschäftigt und die ersten 3 Bögen sind auch recht gut ausgefallen. Wobei ich bei der Hausaufgabe des LB 3 Herrn Lepers mehrmals auf Fehler ansprechen musste da ich eine sehr schlechte Note hatte. Aber auch in den LB´s selber sind Fehler enthalten die ein Leie nicht erkennen kann.
> ...



Das ist eigentlich das System bei der Fernschule, nicht nur bei Weber.
Wer es wirklich in der Zeit schafft, die angegeben wird, der braucht den Leergang nicht.
Wir haben uns auch schon an diesen völlig sinnlosen und ungenau beschriebenen Aufgaben versucht.
Nicht für alle Aufgaben haben wir die Lösung gefunden die der Rentner Herr Lepers lesen wollte.
Auch ist kein Austausch über die in den Leerbriefen enthaltenen Fehler mit der Fernschule Weber möglich, leider.
Denn einige Leerbriefe sind wirklich leer.


bike


----------



## Fibon (12 März 2015)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hallo Laie
> 
> 
> Vorab: Gemäß  FernUSG   kannst du jederzeit kündigen.
> ...



Ich nehme seit ca. Nov. 2015 am Lehrgang SPS-Techniker teil. Die Lehrbriefe 1 bis 5 waren einigermaßen verständlich, allerdings hatte ich schon Vorkenntnisse in Step 7 und den Hochsprachen C und Java. Ohne diese Vorkenntisse hätte ich mir deutlich schwerer getan, da vor Allem im strukturierten Text, hier wurde meiner Meinung nach nicht ausreichend erklärt. Im Lehrbrief 6 (Regelungstechnik) werden mathem. Formeln aufgezeigt, die völlig wirr erklärt werden, die ersten Lösungsaufgaben sind nicht nachvollziehbar und darüber hinaus auch noch falsch. In der Kursbeschreibung heißt es unter Voraussetzungen: "keine Voraussetzungen, nur (ein!!! Schulabschluss und eine technische Ausbildung). Ich habe einen Freund, der Elektrotechnik studiert hat. Ich habe ihn um Hilfe bei Lehrbrief 6 gebeten, er hat mir bestätigt, daß die Lehrmethoden fragwürdig und die ersten Aufgaben wirklich falsch sind. Ich habe mich für die Fernschule Weber entschieden, weil beispielsweise bei SGD und Ils kein TIA-Portal im Kurs enthalten ist. Ich habe die Entscheidung aus heutiger Sicht definitiv bereut.


----------



## bastler (13 April 2015)

Hallo
ich mache auch den besagten Lehrgang. Ist hier jemand, der schon den LB8 hinter sich gebracht hat?
MfG
bastler


----------



## chipchap (14 April 2015)

Moin zudammen.
Ich habe auch mein Fernstudium dort gemacht und mit Erfolg beendet. Ich helfe jedem gerne der Fragen hat hat. Wie ich lesen kann hat hier jeder die Gleichen Probleme.

MfG


----------



## sligo1972 (13 April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte kurz meine Erfahrung mit Prof. Lepers wieder geben.
Ich  habe Anfang de 90er Jahre E-Technik an der FH Aachen studiert und hier  wurde das Fach "Regelungs- und Steuerungstechnik" von Prof. Lepers  angeboten. Das Fach RST war sehr anspruchsvoll und ich kann viele der  hier aufgeführten Argumente nachvollziehen, aber wir haben aber einiges  gelernt. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Fach kann man, auch heute noch,  auf das Wissen zurück greifen und anwenden.
Prof. Lepers war schon  damals ein starker Vertreter der IEC Norm und Programmierung, daher kann  ich diesen Kurs, der sich im übrigen an den Unterlagen von RST  orientiert, weiter empfehlen.
Ich kenne nicht die Supportstruktur von  der Fernuni, aber Prof. Lepers war im Studium sehr hilfsbereit,  verlangt aber auch Einsatz vom Studenten.

Gruß sligo1972


----------



## chipchap (13 April 2016)

Hallo Sligo1972,
Du hast nicht Unrecht wenn du sagst das es ausführlich erklärt ist und auch was hängen bleibt. Ich denke das es als Fernstudium doch etwas anders ist als den Unterricht persönlich zu besuchen.
Ich persönlich war von der Unterstützung und teilweise von dem Unterlagen nicht sehr begeistert.

Mfg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iq1979 (27 Mai 2020)

*Hilfe*

Hallo ich hänge zur Zeit beim Lehrbrief 6 beim Thema Regelung. Bin total frustriert und komme nicht weiter. Vielleicht kannst Du mir weiterhelfen. 


chipchap schrieb:


> Moin zudammen.
> Ich habe auch mein Fernstudium dort gemacht und mit Erfolg beendet. Ich helfe jedem gerne der Fragen hat hat. Wie ich lesen kann hat hier jeder die Gleichen Probleme.
> 
> MfG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2020)

> Hallo ich hänge zur Zeit beim Lehrbrief 6 beim Thema Regelung. Bin total  frustriert und komme nicht weiter. Vielleicht kannst Du mir  weiterhelfen.


Ich vermute mal, dass 99,999% der Forumsmitglieder den Inhalt des Lehrbrief 6 nicht kennen und vermutlich auch nicht den Punkt an dem du hängst.
Vielleicht magst du dir ja die Mühe machen, ein paar Sätze mehr zu schreiben, evtl. mit Bildern


----------



## iq1979 (28 Mai 2020)

Es geht da in der Hausaufgabe um das stationäre Kennlinienfeld. Eine Drehzahl eines Gleichstrommotor mit Fremderregung soll mit einem P-Regler geregelt werden. 
Dazu hat man ein Kennlinienfeld mit Betriebspunkten erhalten wodrin die Antworten eingetragen werden sollen. 
Ich habe damit das Problem das ich mit seiner Formolierung  der Aufgabe nicht verstehe und damit kann ich nicht die Antworten in das Diagramm eintragen. 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass 99,999% der Forumsmitglieder den Inhalt des Lehrbrief 6 nicht kennen und vermutlich auch nicht den Punkt an dem du hängst.
> Vielleicht magst du dir ja die Mühe machen, ein paar Sätze mehr zu schreiben, evtl. mit Bildern


----------



## Buschmann (28 Mai 2020)

Vielleicht hilft dir das: Hilfe Aufgabe "Stationäres Kennlinienfeld"


----------

